# Transalp: Zug von Rovereto zum Brenner



## Wombator (3. August 2009)

Hallo Radler,

sorry, dass ich die X-te Frage zur Rückfahrt vom Gardasee habe, aber ich finde bisher keine Antwort auf meine genaue Frage... Außerdem ist es meine erste Transalp 
Für die Rückfahrt planen wir Zug von Rovereto bis Brenner und dann mit dem Rad nach Innsbruck. Ich finde auf der Homepage der italienischen Bahn folgende Züge für die Fahrt von Rovereto zum Brenner:
7.41 Uhr EC
8:37 Uhr R
9:41 Uhr EC
12:37 Uhr R
13:41 Uhr EC
...
Welche dieser Züge nehmen *sicher *Fahrräder mit? Manchmal höre ich, alle Regiozüge und die ECs nicht... Stimmt das?
Und muss man vorreservieren? Oder einfach nur möglichst früh da sein, damit man einen Platz bekommt?

Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe,
Wombator


----------



## Heide-Daniel (3. August 2009)

Die Regionalbahnen nehnen Räder mit. Beim EC ist es nur der erste am Tag und der auch nur mit Reservierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (4. August 2009)

Früh da sein bringt nix. Oder wollt ihr euch in einer Schlange aufstellen, bis der Zug kommt?
Ich habe schon davon gehört, dass manchmal die Biker nicht mitgenommen werden, weil es zu viele sind. Sicher ist also nix. Ich habe in zehn Jahren allerdings kein einziges Mal auf dem Bahnsteig zurück bleiben müssen. Das kommt vermutlich selten vor.
Achso: Regionalzug nehmen, keine Reservierung.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Teguerite (4. August 2009)

Garantie gibt es da keine. Klappt aber fast immer.


----------



## make65 (4. August 2009)

Beim Regionalzug kannste eh nicht reservieren. Bei uns wars am letzten Sonntag ziemliches Theater, bis alle im Zug untergebracht waren. Der Zugbegleiter hatten einen Polizisten als Verstärkung dabei, es wurde rigoros darauf geachtet, dass alle Gänge und Fluchtwege frei bleiben.

Letztendlich sind wohl doch alle untergekommen, obwohls am Anfang nicht danach aussah.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (4. August 2009)

siehe einige threads vorher:

regionalzüge am WE und montag sind tendenziell gefährdet, dass es sehr voll wird, wir mussten dieses mal am bahnsteig auf den nächsten zug warten (die letzten 10 jahre ging's immer gut ...).

plan im zweifelsfall so, dass du unter der woche fährst und ärger dich nicht, wenn du zwei stunden auf den nächsten warten musst 

eine garantie sicher mitzufahren hast du nicht.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. August 2009)

Also kann ich davon ausgehen, dass ich Ende September unter der Woche keine Probleme beim 8:37 Zug haben werde?

Welchen Anschlußzug nehmt ihr eigentlich in Innsbruck (nach München)?
Und ist es besser die Tickets vor Ort zu kaufen oder kann man die zum gleichen Preis schon vorher bekommen?


----------



## Elmar Neßler (4. August 2009)

siehe suchfunktion:

in der regel ab brenner per rad nach innsbruck rollen / kurbeln, dann anschluss gen mitenwald / münchen 12:37 (glaube ich) per regio. oben am brenner warten lohnt nicht da ca 1:30 h aufenthalt, in der zeit ist man schon in innsbruck.

tickets vor ort kaufen, mach ich seit 10 jahren so ...


----------



## viabike (4. August 2009)

Ich kann make65 (siehe oben) nur bestätigen. Ich war auch am Sonntag in Rovereto und bin aber auf dem 12:37 Zug untergekommen. 

Ich fahre seit 10 Jahren mit dem 12:37 Zug an unterschiedlichen Tagen. Am WE ist es immer am schlimmsten. Allerdings habe ich auch schon erlebt, dass der Zugschaffner den ersten Waggon komplett von Reisenden leer geräumt hat und wir dort unsere Räder unterbringen konnten. Die Erfahrung am letzter Sonntag war bisher der Tiefpunkt. 

Die Fahrkarten besorge ich mir am Schalter von Rovereto zum Brenner. Kostet 9,20 plus 3,50 für das Rad pro Person.

Auf dem Brenner gibt es keinen Kartenautomaten für die ÖBB. Da bekommt man die Karte beim Schaffner. Tipp: Ein "Einfach Raus Ticket" für Tirol kostet 35,00 und gilt einen Tag für max. 5 Personen incl. Rad.

Ich habe mich am Sonntag wieder mal über die ÖBB geärgert. Wie jedes Jahr machen die vom 10.07. bis 29.08. Schienenersatzverkehr vom Brenner nach Steinach. Das ist jetzt schon das dritte, vierte Jahr hintereinander. Bei mir kommen schon der Verdacht durch dass dahinter Methode steckt. Vermutlich will man die lästigen Mountainbike los werden.

Das einzige Land in dem ich mich im Zug willkommen fühle ist die Schweiz. 

Gruß, viabike.


----------



## Fubbes (4. August 2009)

viabike schrieb:


> Das einzige Land in dem ich mich im Zug willkommen fühle ist die Schweiz.


Sie lässt sich das aber auch bezahlen ...

Btw., vom Brenner nach Steinach mit dem Zug (oder auch Ersatzverkehr) ist super albern. Gerade auf dem Stück kann man mit dem Bike mit Tempo 40 runterdüsen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## viabike (4. August 2009)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Sie lässt sich das aber auch bezahlen ...
> 
> ... Gerade auf dem Stück kann man mit dem Bike mit Tempo 40 runterdüsen...


 
...und am schönsten in einem Gewitter.

Gruß, viabile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

